# Weight of 1994 Johnson 4hp



## commandohorn (Nov 19, 2009)

I have the opportunity to buy a nice 1994 Johnson 2 stroke 4hp. Can anyone tell me how much it weighs?


----------



## Jim (Nov 19, 2009)

34 pounds?

https://www.smalloutboards.com/j475.htm

https://www.smalloutboards.com/j474.htm

35 pounds?

https://www.smalloutboards.com/e486.htm

https://www.smalloutboards.com/e46dick.htm

I would say 35 pounds! :mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Assuming it is the motor in your other post, it is a 4 deluxe, not a regular 4. Thus, that motor should be around 49 pounds. It has the F-N-R gears, among other features, which make it better, but at the tradeoff of it being a little heavier.


----------



## commandohorn (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks! It is a deluxe, I'm picking it up today, can't wait! I've read it is a durable and powerful little outboard, perfect for my one man 10 footer!


----------

